# Rustic Farmhouse Trestle Table Build



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is a farmhouse table I've been planning and working on for the last 8 months or so. It was built from lumber salvaged from an old burnt out farmhouse on my sister's property. This was a first effort for me on a project this size. I got a lot of help from this forum and for that I'm grateful. I will post pics as I get the comments done. I am using a tablet so I can't really multitask on the input. For what it's worth here we go. 

Late November picked up the Boards (fir, I think)

Let the lumber sit in the garage until after the December holidays then got to work.

The boards ranged from ten to fifteen feet in length and were filthy from dirt and fire soot so after rough cutting to length I had at 'em with a wire brush and soapy water. Made a huge difference on the equipment blades I'm certain.

Hope this first xmit went through. There will be more pics to come for any interested. Cheers.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it just me or are five pictures not working.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Is it just me or are five pictures not working.


Sir, it's not just you, I'm using an iPad but the flipping pix are not loading. I will delete the whole post and start over. Blast. 
Just have to figure out how to delete!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Just post up the missing pictures---we are woodworkers ---things screw up--especcially computers--don't worry about the original post---

Nice colors in that wood!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bluefilosoff said:


> Sir, it's not just you, I'm using an iPad but the flipping pix are not loading. I will delete the whole post and start over. Blast.
> Just have to figure out how to delete!


You can't edit a post after it's been there a half hour. If you want the post deleted I could do it for you but it's not necessary. Just put the pictures in another post.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Moving right along. 
A couple of pics that didn't load from my original post and some more. 








































Because I was working with a limited source of material I was stricken with a fear of of doing anything but planning and diagrams and prototyping with scrap lumber. It took a while before I could break through the hedgerows and head out cross country as it were. These were a few of the many drawings and models. I would try something and consult with the forums for many invaluable hints and tips. There is really nothing like a community to provide help. You would pay thousands to get this assistance privately in my opinion. 
Ok hope these pics upload! 
If this doesn't work well then son of a gun.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I know that feeling. But then once you start it's like a floodgate. ...


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

More experiments in joinery for the base. At this point I was hemming and hawing at the design and was going initially going to do a four leg base with mortise and tenon for the the legs and apron but then decided on a trestle approach. I got a lot of satisfaction out that little wedged mortise in the last pic. I was amazed at the strength and this was with no glue.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Jointing and passing through the planer on the loooong sled made of MDF. I think MDF is just the greatest aide for an amateur one man show like I run. 
I got some nice clean material but then I noticed one of the boards was different than the others and it occurred to me that this was from the 14' er. It was obviously from a different batch of lumber. Might even have been pine but I can't tell. In any case I replaced it with another board and used this one for the stretcher. 
I was nervous about glue up so I took scrap ends and made myself a little table that I remounted my planer on. This got me more comfortable with the process. I then proceed with glue up of the big boards using pipe clamps and home made cauls to keep everything flat. This was a challenge but was made easier with biscuits to keep everything aligned. There was a lot of hand planing and gap measuring and consulting but I finally got to the point where I could go ahead.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

*My apology*

The pix are not loading correctly they are always flipped over or upside down. I don't know how to fix this my apology.
If an admin could right them for me or point out how to fix that would be really appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

That's a really big glue up. Did you do it all at once? Doing it in 2 stages makes it a lot easier without stressing about the glue's open time.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

was2ndlast said:


> That's a really big glue up. Did you do it all at once? Doing it in 2 stages makes it a lot easier without stressing about the glue's open time.


Yo hey,
Actually like you say I did do it in sections I neglected to mention this. I did it two boards at a time. This worked quite well. Very manageable.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

A series showing the cutting and glue up of the the base feet and under table support. I had to use pine for the table top supports as I had then run out of material. I reasoned they would not be very visible so this would not be too much of a problem.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm watching...I will probably build a trestle table sometime next year.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 166330






















































So this was the design and assembly of the trestle verticals and the stretcher. I had to use store bought fir for the verticals as I had run out of usable reclaimed lumber. As I am a beginner I wasted a bit too much of the material and that was regretful but l will try to do better next time. I did a mortise and tenon for the stretcher. I drilled out the mortise to hog out the largest portion of the waste and then cleaned up the remainder with chisels. One of the most valuable lessons I learned this whole exercise was how to properly sharpen my chisels and hand planes. Curling wood with sharp tools is such a pleasure.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

For a beginner you are pretty well stocked with tools....and you are using solid joinery technique. Very nice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have the ability to alter your pictures before you post them? We have been getting complaints about the pictures being sideways. I'm going to do what I can to fix the pictures you have already posted.

I'm going to stop trying to fix the pictures. For some reason I'm only limited to 5 attachments per post and I've deleted more pictures than I can put back. These are some of the pictures I deleted from post 9.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Do you have the ability to alter your pictures before you post them? We have been getting complaints about the pictures being sideways. I'm going to do what I can to fix the pictures you have already posted. I'm going to stop trying to fix the pictures. For some reason I'm only limited to 5 attachments per post and I've deleted more pictures than I can put back. These are some of the pictures I deleted from post 9.


 When I upload the photos from my end they are showing in the correct orientation. However after I have loaded them inline they are all over the place. By that time it is too late as there is no way I can alter my post then. I have tried. Any other suggestions? I am using an IPad and the the App for the forum.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Steve Neul,
I will try uploading only five at a time and find a way to edit the orientation if they are still askew. If that doesn't work, I will try from my desktop after I sweep the cobwebs off of it. This may have to do with photos taken from mobile devices.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone else needs to help with that one. I only use a desktop and don't have any idea of how to solve the problems with an IPad. You are doing a good job with this thread. For now try not posting more than four pictures at a time. This will make it easier for me to come back and fix the pictures. I also believe the quantity of pictures is why some are not coming through.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I will check with Cricket and see what can be done, I am not up on the Ipod pictures either.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Working on smoothing the stretcher after running it by a quarter round bit on the router table. That was awkward but not overwhelmingly difficult as the board was surprisingly light. I went real slow. Then some experimentation with another prototype for the stretcher. I used a length of cut off to carve a tenon for the true mortise and originally was going to use two dowel/keys per side. That is why the prototype key is off centre. I opted for one dowel in the centre of the tenon. The base legs and stretcher shown assembled is just before I drilled the dowel holes. Don't know why I did not photo that. Last pic is what the top appears like under artificial light, much yellower than under natural light. By this time I was on the home stretch and ready for final drilling and smoothing and assembly.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

One more time. I have reoriented them on my device. Hope it worked this time. I will try only one photo from the previous.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking great! Large lumber can be difficult to work with but you're doing a great job. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting your build. It's very interesting, and the table is turning out nicely.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I had originally planned to fill-in the nail holes and larger cracks with clear epoxy however upon second thought and consultation with the recipient it was decided to leave them as is and let any clear finish smooth that out.
I used threaded inserts like this to attach the tabletop to the base. I eventually used larger ones than this as this size was a little too light weight in my opinion. The table top is 108"wide by 42" deep by roughly 1 1/2" thick and likely about 120 pounds?
I drilled holes about one quarter inch larger than the lag bolts I was using to accommodate seasonal movement.
I used little wood plugs cut from dowel material to cover up the holes however I did not glue them in at this point as I wanted to be able to access the lag bolts in case adjustments needed to be made in the short run. I found with a table this size that there is always some drooping here and there because of the force of gravity. Keeping things adjustable at this point seemed prudent. As someone advised me the little plugs can be attached with a tiny dab of glue in the next while. In the meantime they are snug enough to stay in with a little tap from the mallet.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Tapping in the plugs and a view from below. The top sitting on the trestle and almost done. There were a series of larger cracks in the middle boards so I decided to drop some hardwood keys in about 3/8" to shore those up a bit and give the top a little shnazz. Sort of a combination rustic/traditional look to go with the design lines I chose. 
They turned out ok and hopefully will provide some topic of conversation. A regret is that I only put six in and should have probably done seven or five just for aesthetic purposes however I did scatter them to try to compensate for that.
I can show more photos of the process in my next post.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I routered the inside of the key pattern to about 1/8 of an inch from the edge in order to get the majority of the material out before finishing the edges once again with my trusty chisels. I then glued the butterfly in and planed it level. These were eminently enjoyable. Not perfect by any stretch but I was satisfied with the results.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Moving day. I took one last shot before we loaded it on the flatbed and sent her on her way. The recipient could not decide whether to stain it or not and I had to get things moving and on with my life haha so they opted to finish it themselves and came and picked it up. I hope they like it. She seemed happy with it. I really had gotten accustomed to seeing the table in the shop and will miss it. I had so much fun building this table and learned many things in the process. Three important things for me were: 1. Keep my tools razor sharp. 2. Glue really is stronger than wood. 3. Square is halfway there. It's been a month and I'm just now moving on to my next endeavour. A large undertaking such as this can really consume one's life especially if there is a lot of learning involved. Thanks for indulging me and sorry about the photo issues lol. Cheers


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice job and glad you feel good about it:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very nice table!*

Nice work and a good build thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Great looking table, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Generous comments mean a lot to aspirants. Thanks.

"Beam"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sincere, is not generous....*



Bluefilosoff said:


> Generous comments mean a lot to aspirants. Thanks.
> 
> "Beam"


As I watched you make the legs, and saw out a relief underneath, it occured to me that an easier way with less sanding would have been to add "leg pads" for the feet. A seamless glue joint and down low, no one would be the wiser.... :no:


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> As I watched you make the legs, and saw out a relief underneath, it occured to me that an easier way with less sanding would have been to add "leg pads" for the feet. A seamless glue joint and down low, no one would be the wiser.... :no:


Doh! 
Absolutely. Thanks that would have been easier no doubt. 
Appreciate the help.


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice build. When I get a regular shop, I want to try something like this.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful job! And it's great that you used salvaged wood & gave it another life. That table will likely last forever.


----------

